# Visa Petition approved....now I need advice???



## srr2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi ya'll, am really hoping someone can answer a few of my questions as I think my brain might just explode at this rate….. 

My fiancé and I have just had our I-129F Visa petition approved. The Interview will not be scheduled until I’ve sent in the following forms (DS-230 Part 1, 2 x DS-156, DS-156K, 2 x DS-157 and checklist DS-2001) and they receive the results of my Medical Examination. 
The Medical is £200 and we both pay £350 prior to our Interviews. Neither of us is well off financially but we’ve coped so far despite it being a strain. 

Ok so here are my questions:


1) How long from the time I received the letter do I have to submit the above forms and arrange the Medical /Interview before they decide to close my application? Due to circumstances beyond my control I’m now struggling to get the £550 together. It may change but right now it’s a problem.

2) Will the fact neither of us are financially well off go against us? I intend on working once I am able to but don’t have huge savings.

3) Am I right in thinking that even though I know my relationship is genuine we can still get turned down for not knowing minor details about one another?

4) From the time I submit the forms, have the Medical/Interview how long do we have to wait before we get a final decision or will I be informed at my Interview? I understand we get six months from the time my Visa is officially issued before moving?

5) To enable me to be able to make the move (I don’t own a property) I am selling everything else in my home (other than personal, sentimental items, clothes etc) things that I will not be able to use over there. Will this cause an issue with the Visa if I cannot sell up etc in time and I’m unable to get the money together to move? 

Sorry for asking so many questions, some may be stupid but like everyone it can all get very confusing so your answers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

We are at exact stage that you are. In those forms there is prob the I 864 and this is were you will be stuck I amsure someone with more expertise is going to write soon . If you don't have finances you can't go you need a sponsor


----------



## srr2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Jen, re the finances....what do you mean by a sponser? My fiance works full time so has an income and I would be working too. There are a couple of job prospects waiting for me when I get there just without timing hard to say what exactly will be offered.





Jen114 said:


> We are at exact stage that you are. In those forms there is prob the I 864 and this is were you will be stuck I amsure someone with more expertise is going to write soon . If you don't have finances you can't go you need a sponsor


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well as far as I am aware your fiancée will have to sponsor you. Basically saying that you will not go in welfare and be responsible finically for you. Is your fiancée living in the states now?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

srr2011 said:


> Thanks Jen, re the finances....what do you mean by a sponser? My fiance works full time so has an income and I would be working too. There are a couple of job prospects waiting for me when I get there just without timing hard to say what exactly will be offered.


Read through form I-864 Affidavit of Support. Will your fiance sponsor you or will he have to find a co-sponsor? USCIS - I-864, Affidavit of Support Under Section 213A of the Act
Potential job prospects are of no bearing on your visa application.


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm also from Hertfordshire and my family and I are also looking to move, the forms seem a bit mind boggling, how long has it taken you to get to this point?


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Are u from the USA , what is ur situation ?


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

I've posted a thread stating my position, don't want to hijack this thread, just that I noticed the OP was from same area as us!


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

I same person answering your other thread


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

What's OP


----------



## Yukichon (Mar 16, 2011)

Original poster


----------



## LittleVegemite (Apr 22, 2011)

*hope this helps.....*

Hi SRR2011,
I hope i can be of some help..Im a newbie- just joined today actually.

We got our I-129F Visa petition approved in Feb. I sent off my ds-230 mid to late march- so they could proceed. In the mean time...did the medical, police clearance with fingerprints, and then sent off the next lot of paperwork- sorry i think that was the ds-156 with all supporting documents. 
Anyhoo...2 weeks later I was issued with my interview date- in 3 weeks time. YAY!

I would suggest the following tips- start selling belongings now- so you can get some funds together ; Choose a female doctor if possible for the medical; ensure you bring your immunisation records or at least know what shots you have had- it will save you money (they can check your blood to see what shots you have been exposed too); when they asked for passport photos - make sure they are US sized ones!!

Sorry I missed what country you were from.. but from OZ we have FAQ page via the US embassy site... see below (no link incld- i am a newbie and im not allowed posting URLS yet)

What if I don’t use the visa within the six months? Can it be extended? 
Immigrant and fiancé(e) visas cannot be extended. If the visa is not used within its period of validity, you must return it to this office for cancellation, along with a note explaining the reasons why the visa was not used. Upon return of the visa and explanation, we will inform you as to the requirements needed to have new visas issued. 

GOOD LUCK!!



srr2011 said:


> Hi ya'll, am really hoping someone can answer a few of my questions as I think my brain might just explode at this rate…..
> 
> My fiancé and I have just had our I-129F Visa petition approved. The Interview will not be scheduled until I’ve sent in the following forms (DS-230 Part 1, 2 x DS-156, DS-156K, 2 x DS-157 and checklist DS-2001) and they receive the results of my Medical Examination.
> The Medical is £200 and we both pay £350 prior to our Interviews. Neither of us is well off financially but we’ve coped so far despite it being a strain.
> ...


----------

